
Ask HN: How did you create a website for your startup? - starikovs
Did you use a website builder or built it from scratch? Can you please share some details?<p>1. Startup idea:<p>2. Website link:<p>3. How did you build it (specify a website builder &#x2F; from scratch):<p>OPTIONAL:<p>4. 1-3 major requirements for the website:<p>5. 1-3 major disadvantages of the tool&#x2F;way you built it:
======
nnn1234
Landing page app Depends on what the idea is, you can start with a mailing
list, i.e. a list of customers.

